# old t-111 siding repair/replace?



## catlady (Oct 19, 2007)

We are selling our home and our realtor told us we needed to repair/replace some siding damaged by the sprinklers in order for it to pass pest inspection etc. It's kind of curling up and crumbling. We got an estimate but it was so much it would eat all our profit, so we are going to try and fix it ourselves. We've had many people tell us just put up new t-11 in the bad spots even though they dont sell the same stuff to match. Or to just cut off the 8 inches or so that is bad and put up a trim board. So we tried this on the back side (the worst spot with some warping) but now wonder if it's really the right way to do this. Not trying to do a shoddy job, but we do want the $ to buy another home. Whats a good way to repair this and how bad is it to paint in November? 

Thanks, catlady


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome Catlady:
The cut and add trim sounds like a good option, just make sure you use a Z flashing between the siding and trim board. Z flashing would go up under the siding, come out at the bottom of the siding and down over the front of the trim board. It will keep the water from running in between the siding and trim board. You may have to make it yourself, or you could go to a vinyl siding man to bend it for you.
Paint should be applied when the surface and air temperature is 50* or higher and needs at least 2 hours to dry before the temp drops below 50*.
You may be able to wait until 10:00 AM to start and quit by 2:00 PM. Try to paint on the side with the sun shining on it.
Please let us know how it works out for you.
Glenn


----------

